# [solved] Intel Advanced-N 6205 not working for Kernel >=3.17

## Ghoraab

Dear Gentooists.

I have stumbled upon a problem that is confusing me a bit and that I could not solve yet. I'm running out of ideas where to look next, so I'm asking for you assistance. 

I'm running a Gentoo system on my X220 Lenovo machine. It has a Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6205 wireless card. It always worked fine using sys-firmware/iwl6005-ucode (current installed version 18.168.6.1) and it still does with kernel 3.12.38. 

However, when I updated my kernel my Wifi stopped working. First, I thought I did some mistake during the update or there might be some bug. I did not have time to inquire so I just let time pass. Now with kernel 4.0.5 the problem is still there. I have copied the .config file from my 3.12.38 kernel and have compiled the 4.0.5 kernel with it, so the configuration should be the same.

Dmesg says:

```

[    0.466860] Intel(R) Wireless WiFi driver for Linux

[    0.466861] Copyright(c) 2003- 2014 Intel Corporation

[    0.466998] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: can't disable ASPM; OS doesn't have ASPM control

[    0.467477] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-6000g2a-6.ucode failed with error -2

[    0.467485] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-6000g2a-5.ucode failed with error -2

[    0.467487] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-6000g2a-5.ucode' failed.

[    0.467487] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: no suitable firmware found!   

```

This message disappears if I boot with the 3.12.38 kernel. 

I wondered why he would ask for the iwlwifi-6000, I always used the 6005 and it worked fine. Nevertheless in emerged iwl6000-ucode (version 9.221.4.1), but with no success. 

ifconfig -a gives:

```

enp0s25: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.178.23  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.178.255

        inet6 fe80::f2de:f1ff:fe7a:511f  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether f0:de:f1:7a:51:1f  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 7781  bytes 6258989 (5.9 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 5945  bytes 954345 (931.9 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 20  memory 0xf2500000-f2520000  

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Lokale Schleife)

        RX packets 87  bytes 10205 (9.9 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 87  bytes 10205 (9.9 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

sit0: flags=128<NOARP>  mtu 1480

        sit  txqueuelen 0  (IPv6-nach-IPv4)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

when I boot with the 4.0.5 (or 3.18.7) kernel. (By the way: little network switch is turned on). So the card obviously is not there. iwconfig -a says that there are no devices. 

Again, booting the 3.12.38 kernel I get the additional entry

```

wlp3s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.178.20  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.178.255

        inet6 fe80::a288:b4ff:fece:db44  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether a0:88:b4:ce:db:44  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 83  bytes 13851 (13.5 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 11  bytes 1434 (1.4 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

I don't want to get stuck with the 3.12.38 kernel and there has to be some detail that I am missing. Could somebody please help me out?

Best regards

Ghoraab

Edits: Added some information, messed up the post and corrected it again...Last edited by Ghoraab on Fri Jul 10, 2015 6:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mir3x

Maybe try to do:

make firmware_install

in kernel directory

----------

## Ghoraab

Hello mir3x and charles17

and thanks for your quick response. 

Unfortunately 

 *mir3x wrote:*   

> 
> 
> make firmware_install
> 
> in kernel directory

 

did not help.

@charles:

Good point, I did not pay attention to this. But everything seems to be all right there. Intel® Centrino® Advanced-N 6205 with kernel version 3.2+ should use iwlwifi-6000g2a-ucode-18.168.6.1 which is exactly the version that I have installed. And it should be the right driver for both of the kernels. 

By the way: 

iwlwifi-6000g2a-6.ucode is located in /lib64/firmware/

Regards

Ghoraab

Edit: Huh? Charles' post is gone? Did I do something wrong?

----------

## charles17

 *Ghoraab wrote:*   

> I wondered why he would ask for the iwlwifi-6000, I always used the 6005 and it worked fine. Nevertheless in emerged iwl6000-ucode (version 9.221.4.1), but with no success. 

 According to https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/drivers/iwlwifi#firmware the iwlwifi-6000g2a-ucode-18.168.6.1.tgz from sys-firmware/iwl6005-ucode-18.168.6.1 should be correct.

----------

## charles17

 *Ghoraab wrote:*   

> Edit: Huh? Charles' post is gone? Did I do something wrong?

 No. I did (trying the grexit button)

I seem to recall there were rumors in the past about iwlwifi with kernel version 4.0

----------

## Ghoraab

 *charles17 wrote:*   

>  *Ghoraab wrote:*   Edit: Huh? Charles' post is gone? Did I do something wrong? No. I did (trying the grexit button)
> 
> 

 

 :Laughing:  Ah! I'm relieved.

 *charles17 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I seem to recall there were rumors in the past about iwlwifi with kernel version 4.0

 

It's not just 4.0.5. It's also 3.18.xx, so it's not a pure 4.0 issue and maybe even before that. Wait, let me check...

I still have a 3.14.31 installed. No problem there.

----------

## mir3x

Check this out:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1001638.html

----------

## charles17

 *mir3x wrote:*   

> Check this out:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1001638.html

 

And if it solves the problem, please put a note in the Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6205 line in the wiki article.

----------

## Ghoraab

Worked for my 4.0.5 kernel.

There I have added 

```

Device Drivers ---> Generic Driver Options ---> External firmware blobs to build into the kernel binary (iwlwifi-6000g2a-6.ucode)

```

and

```

Device Drivers ---> Generic Driver Options ---> Firmware blobs root directory (/lib64/firmware)

```

like specified in the thread that you pointed me to, mir3x.

I will mark this topic as solved.

Best regards

Ghoraab

----------

